# Firefox dethrones Chrome in the latest PC Magazine review.



## Desmond (Sep 29, 2014)

> In the biggest shakeup in the browser industry since Microsoft was forced to uncouple Internet Explorer from Windows, Google's Chrome burst on the scene in 2008, forcing new standards in browser speed, streamlined design, and rapidly iterating software, forcing all the other players to overhaul their own sluggish software as they played catch up to the nimble newcomer. Chrome spent several years as PCMag Editor's Choice, but it's been surpassed in speed and features, and it has sunk to a three-way tie for second place as former favorite Firefox has reasserted its lead. With a beautifully redesigned interface, excellent performance, thrifty memory use, helpful browsing tools, and leading customizability, the independent open-source browser has reclaimed PCMag.com's Editors' Choice for browsers.



Source: Which Browser is Best? Chrome vs. Firefox vs. Internet Explorer | PCMag.com


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 29, 2014)

firefox still is single process, hangs a lot like crap..when scripts go bad.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Sep 29, 2014)

Well yeh about script, but other than that its much less resource hungry than Chrome (for users having 2GB RAM only)


----------



## Desmond (Sep 29, 2014)

I never faced anything of that sort. Sometimes the plugins hang but that's about it.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 29, 2014)

idk if its some virus or not but there are many i can see many firefox task running in taskbar
*i.imgur.com/BRwWlcA.png

also i am running firefox with addon disable mode only then also it consumes somewhere around 500 mb RAM idk why.........................


----------



## Desmond (Sep 29, 2014)

How come you see so many instances of firefox in the task manager? I always see only one.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 29, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> How come you see so many instances of firefox in the task manager? I always see only one.



no clue dude, idk what is happening..........


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Sep 29, 2014)

Yep, me too only one.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 29, 2014)

Don't want to go into a fanboy war, but I like Chrome much better than FF (inspite of it's disadvantages, though every software have it's set of advantages and disadvantages).


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 29, 2014)

Chrome is practical, Firefox is stable, simple. Everyone uses YouTube, and Chrome handles YouTube best, period. But every once in a while Chrome ****s up, doesn't load websites, while Firefox keeps working. One should have Firefox installed even if someone uses Chrome as main browser, that is if you are serious about browsing, not for Facebook people.


----------



## $hadow (Sep 29, 2014)

I always prefer chrome as my goto browser. Inspite of having firefox chrome provides me better usage and it's all the device sync function is what I always love about it.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 29, 2014)

i too use chrome, always have lots of tabs open there as well..
but for main browsing and serious stuff, its firefox.


----------



## srkmish (Sep 29, 2014)

I am a firefox loyalist. Glad to know this


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 30, 2014)

A Chrome user, but love the new FireFox; it's better than ever.

I will happily switch to FireFox if I am able to get all my keyboard shortcuts to work FireFox.

Plus, Mozilla allows users to control everything, that's its best thing.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 30, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> idk if its some virus or not but there are many i can see many firefox task running in taskbar
> *i.imgur.com/BRwWlcA.png
> 
> also i am running firefox with addon disable mode only then also it consumes somewhere around 500 mb RAM idk why.........................


bump anyone know why this is happening.............


----------



## root.king (Sep 30, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> bump anyone know why this is happening.............



Update your system and install latest  firefox version .


----------



## Desmond (Sep 30, 2014)

Have you tried to end one of those tasks?


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Sep 30, 2014)

Its may be because of the 32bit version, get the 64bit if there is any ? idk


----------



## Desmond (Sep 30, 2014)

I think Firefox is only 32bit. There is no 64 bit.

This might help I guess : *support.mozilla.org/en-US/questions/1017813


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 30, 2014)

root.king said:


> Update your system and install latest  firefox version .



dude everything in my system is updated so it can't be that problem , all windows update, anti virus and also the browsers and java.............

- - - Updated - - -



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I think Firefox is only 32bit. There is no 64 bit.
> 
> This might help I guess : *support.mozilla.org/en-US/questions/1017813



ya dude its 32 bit only and there is no official 64 bit version................


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 30, 2014)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> Its may be because of the 32bit version, get the 64bit if there is any ? idk



For 64 Bit use *www.waterfoxproject.org/


----------



## Reloaded (Sep 30, 2014)

Don't think so StatCounter Global Stats - Browser, OS, Search Engine including Mobile Usage Share. Chrome is 10 times better than firefox.


----------



## Vyom (Sep 30, 2014)

Switched to Firefox from Chrome and Opera. Feels best. I love to control my stuff not the other way around.
Cheers Firefox.


----------



## root.king (Oct 1, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> dude everything in my system is updated so it can't be that problem , all windows update, anti virus and also the browsers and java...........



But i can see only 1 

*img.tapatalk.com/d/14/10/01/ve4uguve.jpg

Sorry, for blur pic from my galaxy Y


----------



## root.king (Oct 1, 2014)

Reloaded said:


> Don't think so StatCounter Global Stats - Browser, OS, Search Engine including Mobile Usage Share. Chrome is 10 times better than firefox.



Maybe paid


----------



## Desmond (Oct 1, 2014)

Firefox is a not for profit software. Why would they pay for a review?


----------



## root.king (Oct 1, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Firefox is a not for profit software. Why would they pay for a review?



Pointing @ state counter not FF ^^^^^ (link in above post)

 Internet Browser Software Review 2014 | Best Internet Browsers - TopTenREVIEWS

But w3school site showing different result  

 Browser Statistics


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 1, 2014)

Chrome is definitely more popular than firefox.
Google spends hundreds of millions of dollars on marketing google chrome. They actually pay a lot to push chrome to all the photoshop company customers and many other company customers similarly. I hv worked on this in the past 
its probably a few billions spent in marketing chrome by now.


----------



## root.king (Oct 1, 2014)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> Chrome is definitely more popular than firefox.



Fox time started 

*img.tapatalk.com/d/14/10/01/apagy4ez.jpg


----------



## Desmond (Oct 1, 2014)

It's not about popularity. I use Firefox because I find it more convenient and I have come to rely on its extensions a lot.


----------



## root.king (Oct 2, 2014)

I did started browsing with firefox about 2 year back switched to opera n now again using firefox from   2 months & happy with it. :beer:


----------



## theterminator (Oct 2, 2014)

Switched to firefox from chrome about 2 yrs back & satisfied. Recently lot of updates are being released.


----------



## netizen3000 (Oct 15, 2014)

Now Firefox is into indie gaming. It is providing great indie games for price of our choice and best part is it is playable on browser with no addons. The offer is limited to few hours hurry!!!!
Link: *www.humblebundle.com/?asmjs_bundle=&utm_source=Firefox&utm_medium=Snippet1b&utm_campaign=Humble+Mozilla+Bundle&sel=voxatron_asm_demo


----------



## srkmish (Nov 4, 2014)

Has anyone else observed Youtube in firefox is now as smooth as chrome ?


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 4, 2014)

srkmish said:


> Has anyone else observed Youtube in firefox is now as smooth as chrome ?



What about consistency of buffering? With previous versions of FF it would stop buffering and I would have to go back few seconds to let it buffer, is it same?


----------



## ico (Nov 4, 2014)

Firefox > Chromium/Opera >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Chrome.

I want Froogle to spy less on me.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 4, 2014)

Even I switched form Chrome to Firefox.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 4, 2014)

ithehappy said:


> What about consistency of buffering? With previous versions of FF it would stop buffering and I would have to go back few seconds to let it buffer, is it same?



I don't face any such issues.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 4, 2014)

ithehappy said:


> What about consistency of buffering? With previous versions of FF it would stop buffering and I would have to go back few seconds to let it buffer, is it same?



That has nothing to do with the browser. That is a feature introduced by Youtube recently. It won't buffer the whole video, and if you seek, it will get rid of the portion already buffered.

- - - Updated - - -



ico said:


> Firefox > Chromium/Opera >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Chrome.
> 
> I want Froogle to spy less on me.



Froogle still exists? I heard that Google shut it down.


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 5, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> That has nothing to do with the browser. That is a feature introduced by Youtube recently. It won't buffer the whole video, and if you seek, it will get rid of the portion already buffered.


Didn't know that!

Just using the latest version, it's really nice. Might keep using it. However why the heck that auto load webpage feature is not present in FF God knows!


----------



## Desmond (Nov 5, 2014)

ithehappy said:


> Didn't know that!
> 
> Just using the latest version, it's really nice. Might keep using it. However why the heck that auto load webpage feature is not present in FF God knows!



You mean restore session? I think it can be enabled from about:config, but I am not sure. I just go to History > Restore Previous Session.

You can also pin tabs by right clicking on them and clicking Pin Tab to make them load whenever you start the browser.


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 5, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> You mean restore session? I think it can be enabled from about:config, but I am not sure. I just go to History > Restore Previous Session.
> 
> You can also pin tabs by right clicking on them and clicking Pin Tab to make them load whenever you start the browser.


Ha ha, nah I meant the Google Instant like feature, anyway, I can live without that.

Could yo tell me if there's a way to change and make the font like Chrome's? The font I find in FF is less sharp, if compared with Chrome.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 5, 2014)

Firefox uses system default font.


----------

